# The Pokémon Type Game



## Thorne (Aug 8, 2009)

*The Pokémon Type Game*

Okay, so I got this idea out of the blue.

In this game, the person above you say two to four different in-game elemental types, you do then have to make a type combination that either resists or takes neutral damage from those types. once you've done that, say two to four types yourself, and let the poster below repeat the process.

Example:



			
				Poster 1 said:
			
		

> A type combination that resists or takes neutral damage from Electric and Ice attacks.





			
				Poster 2 said:
			
		

> Water/Electric
> 
> Something that resists or takes neutral damage from Fire, Fighting and Psychic Attacks


Note that Dark/Ghost do not count into this, because it resists everything.

Either way, I'll start off with what Poster 2 said, *a type combination that resists or takes neutral damage from Fire, Fighting and Psychic Attacks.*


----------



## Dragon (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: The Pokémon Type Game*

Uh, Ghost/Water..?

Something that resists or takes neutral damage from Fire, Flying, Grass attacks.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: The Pokémon Type Game*

Water/Fire (though that combo will probably never appear on a real Pokemon)

Something that resists or takes neutral damage from Psychic, Fighting, and Dark.


----------

